# Any advice after watching me shoot?



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry it wont load here. send pic to [email protected] level 2 coach here trying to help


----------



## benmmc (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks so much to mike 66. He has been helping me via email. Here's another vid of me shooting on YT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHMRasYLHVU&hd=1


----------



## bowhuntingnc (Dec 23, 2010)

heres a good video to watch.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iApqJA41WP0


----------



## benmmc (Jan 4, 2011)

bowhuntingnc said:


> heres a good video to watch.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iApqJA41WP0


Thanks for the link – very good advice. Now I just have to execute!


----------

